# Sergeant Mark Dunakin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Mark Dunakin 
*Oakland Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 21, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 21, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Killed by other officers
Sergeant Mark Dunakin was killed during a traffic stop and Sergeants Ervin Romans and Daniel Sakai were killed when their SWAT team attempted to apprehend the suspect.

At about 1:15 pm, two motorcycle officers tried to pull over a car on a traffic stop at 74th Avenue and MacArthur Boulevard, when the driver opened fire, killing Sergeant Dunakin and gravely wounding the second officer. The gunman then fled on foot, leading to an intense manhunt by dozens of Oakland police, California Highway Patrol officers, and Alameda County sheriff deputies.

At about 3:30 pm, after receiving an anonymous tip, the suspect was located barricaded inside an apartment building. The gunman fired an assault rifle at officers who came into the building to arrest him. Sergeants Ervin Romans and Daniel Sakai of the SWAT team were killed and a third officer was grazed by a bullet. Police returned fire, killing the 26-year-old male suspect, who was wanted for violating his parole after a conviction for assault with a deadly weapon.

Sergeant Dunakin had served with the Oakland Police Department since 1991.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Sergeant Ervin Romans
Oakland Police Department, CA
EOW: Saturday, March 21, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Sergeant Daniel Sakai
Oakland Police Department, CA
EOW: Saturday, March 21, 2009
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Oakland Police Department
455 Seventh Street
Oakland, CA 94607

Phone: (510) 777-3333

_*Please contact the Oakland Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------

